# flake and pearl masters help me out here



## lespaul123 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey gents. I recently came onto a project for my little brother. Recently, my older brother dumped my little brother`s motorcycle. Since I am finisher he asked me to take on this task for him. This will not be my first bike, but traditionally I have painted just somewhat solid color stuff. He asked if I would be able to paint it black and put either a flake or something into it to give the black a pink hue under certain lighting. I have googled and searched this forum and could not find anything. I figured low riders tend to really know the flake, pearl, and kandy stuff the most I decided to post on this forum. Please help or give me some direction on this topic. Or maybe some better suggestions for my brother. Be warned this is not a chopper it is a sport bike specifically a Kawa ninja 636. Thank you for any help any of you have to offer.


----------



## lespaul123 (Sep 15, 2009)

I beginning to discover that this color combination is not possible due to the color spectrum. I suppose another color combination will have to be discussed. Although if someone has an idea that I could try let me know.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

With a black base you will never achieve a pink, but you can add anycolor flake over a black base and if done right it will look good , it would be a real deep shade of whatever color flake you use, the more black left exposed the deeper the color, here are some jobs I have done using black as the base.
Black base with 3 different colors and sizes of flake.








Black base with House of Kolor red mini flake.
















Black base with House of Kolor royal blue and fuscia mini flake.








Bad pic, no sun that day but anyway black base House of Kolor orange mini flake.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Black base with purple OSF per Fleezies advice :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

You can try doing a black base, possibly an ice pearl, and pink or magenta kandy.

It'll look black, but when the light hits the pearl it'll pop.
And since there will be kandy over it, the pearl would appear the color of the kandy.

Flake might be too strong to achieve the look.
Or you would have to so minimal flake.
Because anything pops on a black base.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2009, 01:15 PM~15088860
> *You can try doing a black base, possibly an ice pearl, and pink or magenta kandy.
> 
> It'll look black, but when the light hits the pearl it'll pop.
> ...


This is true however even using pearl and pink or magenta kandy over the black you will end up with a violet or purple tone, not pink.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

the red ice pearl from HOK is actually more pink that red, and over a black base i think woul dlook pretty bad ass.. maatter of fact i may do a spray card tomorrow jsut to see what it'd look like if i do , ill post it up for ya


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

black base topped off with hok red pearl :thumbsup:


----------



## lespaul123 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 15 2009, 05:30 PM~15091193
> *the red ice pearl from HOK is actually more pink that red, and over a black base i think woul dlook pretty bad ass.. maatter of fact i may do  a spray card tomorrow jsut to see what it'd look like if i do , ill post it up for ya
> *


 wow that would be awesome if you could do that for me thank you


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

ppg makes a dry kameleon pearl...flips pink and green over black. i did a test panel over black, but ended up using it over white- doesnt work at ALL over any other color base. i tried it over red and it just tin ted it slightly with pearl, no flip. ppg calls for a blk or wht base. it is pricey tho-


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15088922
> *This is true however even using pearl and pink or magenta kandy over the black you will end up with a violet or purple tone, not pink.
> *



I haven't tried it.
But I figured it should work.
I've done it with red, and tangerine and it worked.
But if you have done it, then I will take your word for it since I have never tried it with pink or magenta.


I also had a Lavender Pearl that looked great. 
It looked very pink.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

its alot more pink looking at it in person rather thru a pic but you get the idea.. also i should have stuck with 2 coats of this peral rather than goin with 3.... just striaght off the shelf high strengh black base, 3 mid coats of hok red ice pearl... hope it helps

these are at about 3ft away..


























these at about 6ft away...


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 16 2009, 04:30 PM~15100715
> *its alot more pink looking at it in person rather thru a pic but you get the idea.. also  i should have stuck with 2 coats of this peral rather than goin with 3.... just striaght off the shelf high strengh black base, 3 mid coats of hok red ice pearl... hope it helps
> 
> these are at about 3ft away..
> ...


----------



## lespaul123 (Sep 15, 2009)

wow the that card looks great. Unfortunatly, I showed it to my brother he doesnt want a flake more of a pearl and way more pink. He wants it flop with as little sparke as possible. Do you think if I were to use a black base with a fine pink pearl and maybe a candy coat of pink; I would be able to get this effect?


----------



## lespaul123 (Sep 15, 2009)

wow the that card looks great. Unfortunatly, I showed it to my brother he doesnt want a flake more of a pearl and way more pink. He wants it flop with as little sparke as possible. Do you think if I were to use a black base with a fine pink pearl and maybe a candy coat of pink; I would be able to get this effect? By the way thank you for the effort. I thought that was a winner, but he is a little picky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lespaul123_@Sep 16 2009, 05:55 PM~15101462
> *wow the that card looks great. Unfortunatly, I showed it to my brother he doesnt want a flake more of a pearl and way more pink. He wants it flop with as little sparke as possible. Do you think if I were to use a black base with a fine pink pearl and maybe a candy coat of pink; I would be able to get this effect?
> *


 it'd look more purplish than pink with the candy black base with a pink pearl is prolly what your gonn ahve to do if that swhat hes wanting cant think of any other way to achive that look


----------

